# Ever dye a AW body??? Don't do it....



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

Here is a little trick we did back in the HotWheels days. Boil Liquid Rit dye and a little water in a glass bowl (used a pickle jar this time) to change the paints colors. Works great on Metal cars as they don't melt.................
































































I tried this on JL pullbacks way back when & instantly turned into a Shrinky Dink but, thought maybe the AW plastic might stand up better so...Well actually the first time I dyed the Vette it only shrank a little but, then wanted a faster reaction time and left it in longer the second round of soaking. The colors didn't come out very well with the AW paint anyways (Yuck!)

When you dyed a Metallic HotWheel the results were Fantastic! When you dye a plastic AW body it just dies.

I am sad because that little purple Vette was only 1 of 2 in my back stock for future convertible conversions. Dang it! Have like 8 of the green and white Camaros. I know who will trade me 1 purple Vette for both of these??? Actually if anyone has some more purple Vettes they would like to trade something for just send me a PM please. 

Maybe some day I will need some Bill Hall AW goooooooooo....Naw just put them in my little priority mail trash box by my bench downstairs.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Laughin' with ya Bob!  

I gotta admire a guy that posts his trash as well as his treasures.

I always shrug my shoulders when stuff like this happens and mutter," nothing ventured nothing gained". Next Victim!

I got a "priority" trash box too. It's 9x11 and called the slotroom. :tongue:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*new AW*

That reminds me of the T-shirt days when the pics of the cars looked like they was roaring up and the quarters looked like that. A set of big tires,blower through the hood, and a wheel stand position it don't look bad. Could be a blessing custom in mess..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya know what Bob? You may be onto something here.

Now the AW body matches the chassis! Everything should line up fine now! :thumbsup: 

I'm a bad dog... :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

try boiling the water with the dye in it, remove it frome the flame, let it set 10-15 minutes, then drop the car in it overnight (occasionally stirring if possible).
It obviously works best with light colored cars (the yellow willys with white flames was my favorite) the red dye gave me an orangish car with pink flames, the dark blue gave me an army green wilys with lavender flames.

Super nice looking cars, sold em on fleabay when I was cleaning out a few years ago.....got 83.00.....but then felt guilty and threw in extra cars.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I know some guys used to color their windshields. Did they use Rye dye or paint them? You could still see through them when it was done. Suggestions anyone?
Thanks,
Fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tired...late...will be back later with reply....Thanks everyone...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nighty night, Bob...zzzzzzzzzilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob, thanks for letting me learn from your mistake! :thumbsup: I really appreciate the huge warning sign, eh!
I am intrigued by the whole dye project.

FCB, I use colored sharpy markers on the inside of the glass. Works great!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Dying glass*

Ford,
I have dyed glass for models on contest cars. I used Rite Dye for fabric. Boil it and let cool like Ed said. You only want it luke warm no boiling. Put in container and cover. Ed is right on . Great for tinting glass but don't know about bodies.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Burn them all....well most of them*

Well I took the kids to swim class tonight and afterwards picked up a couple cool Orange AW 55s sitting out at the hobby store with a bunch more Release 3 X-Tractions. Well I couldn't believe it. The Nomad looked so bad... while a couple others looked like garbage the #11s just looked like original common AFX cars...Why?? Why would you make these when you could just get an original and race it for a few bucks? Not sure what the deal is with the #8 Camaros. Same thing Light Blue and Purple. The red and white Camaro is just another ugly version of the green and white one. Just leave them White if you can't figure out how to make a pretty nice casting (complement to AW) like the Camaro look like the winner car it should be in your line up. 

I say Burn most of the bodies and then maybe then they will be worth some thing. Have people just forgotten that they can still get original AFX cars for a decent price and race them. Don't be afraid to hurt AFX cars. There are tons of NOS bodies just waiting for there first run on a track. 

Burn baby burn......At all times this fire was being carefully watched and had a pitcher of water close by. Not a piro maniac but, just a man with a vision!














































Look no window post were injured in the making of this thread.

Hope that Auto World can just start asking some real car people or slot car collectors with good taste what the Heck to do to make AW a better company. I say spend 3 cents more a car for better paint like metallic or just better colors. The Orange 55 Looks great. There is a market for selling bunches of slot cars...I myself want bunches of Cool slot cars!

yep ruined this thread but, it was over anyways and it was mine to start with, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cars "light"ened by Bob*

LMAO and peed my pants. Too funny Bob. Played it back several times for the full effect.  

You do know that I use the same technique to straighten warped bods?
Although I generally dont toast them as long or let the flame get quite so high.  

Looks like you pretty well let the smoke out of that one! Kinda looks like that chunk of tar you were talking about. Hows it run? :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

gear buster said:


> That reminds me of the T-shirt days when the pics of the cars looked like they was roaring up and the quarters looked like that. A set of big tires,blower through the hood, and a wheel stand position it don't look bad. Could be a blessing custom in mess..


Was thinking of the same thing. Kinda Big Daddy Roth-esque ala Rat Fink. Put some of those big wheels from the AFX speciality chassis, some small skinny ones up front. Steal a motor and blower off of one of the AW Chargers and there you go.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO and peed my pants. Too funny Bob. Played it back several times for the full effect.
> 
> You do know that I use the same technique to straighten warped bods?
> Although I generally dont toast them as long or let the flame get quite so high.
> ...


roadrner...Rat Fink Rules. I can make more of these for $10.00 a pop if anyone wants one. lol

Bill...It runs great and now the body (what is left of it) fits on the chassis again.  

I gotta go make some of your goooooooooooo for my Willy's contest entry. Just hope I can find time to get "lil Green" ........d :wave: ne before the deadline.

Burn rubber not your soul, Bob...zilla


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Fire Fire, lets burn something! he-he-he-he


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Fire Fire, lets burn something! he-he-he-he


AHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I use ta LOVE Bevis and Butthead, at their time they were cutting edge comedy, opened the door for South Park (which I havent watched in years)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Ford,
> I have dyed glass for models on contest cars. I used Rite Dye for fabric. Boil it and let cool like Ed said. You only want it luke warm no boiling. Put in container and cover. Ed is right on . Great for tinting glass but don't know about bodies.


I feel so priveledged (did I miss spell that?) to be talked about on one of Gears posts.


----------

